
Optimal Code Splitting - joshribakoff
http://joshribakoff.com/code-splitting/
======
joshribakoff
Learn why vendor bundles are an anti-pattern, the optimal way to code split
using my custom heat map visualizer, and other code splitting anti-patterns to
avoid.

